# Happy so far, expecting it to stay so.



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the review - i gave that saw a once over at the store and found the only thing I didn't like was the placement of the fence lock wheel - in order to open the lower door enough to change the blade you have to slide the fence all the way to the right, otherwise the door hits the fence knob and you can't open the door all the way. If I had a an extra grand I too would have that saw….


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Sweet band saw! Enjoy your new tool. Thanks for the review.


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for the review, helped my decision and picked up my 1412 yesterday. Unfortunately Rockler was out of stock of the mobility base and I'm now awaiting one of those. While staring at the partly assembled base trying to figure out another 'wheeled' solution, I did come up with an interesting mod: 

















Added a 3/4" ply floor and basically flipped one of the side panels to allow access to the upper bolts, and when they are removed the panel hinges downward for access to the interior of the base. A couple of thin thrust washers separate the lower part of the side panel from the end panel and keep them from rubbing. I plan to replace the bolts with the ratcheting knob type fastener (5/16" will work) so that a wrench isn't needed.


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice. I had to move my shop (again) and found all the bolts for the mobility kit were loose. I'm thinking about adding lock washers. I had tipped it on it's back again to adjust the front wheel bracket. Definitely needed help righting the full assembled saw.

I'm still very pleased with the saw. Adjusting the blade guides is a bit tedious. I'm not sure other saws are any better. Someone else will have to comment on that.

The light is okay. I would be better if it was mounted on the left side somehow. A well lit shop might alleviate the need for the light kit.

I have done some re-sawing, a bandsaw box (which didn't turn out; not the saws fault) and made some circles with home-made jig. The unit runs smooth.

The dust collection port is not quite standard (I don't remember if it's too big or too small; too big, I think), so that took more work than it should have. Once it's attached, you shouldn't have an issue.


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

whope, 
Glad it's working out, mine is finished and operational too, and I sure second the 5-star rating. Might even post a mini-review later this evening, since yours and other reviews have pretty much covered all the details.

Rockler's was out of stock on the mobility kit, so used a different 4-wheel base from them at $39.95. Also skipped the light, but intend to install a different home-built light pretty soon.

My solution to the lifting the unit onto the base was to install a $49.95 HF 1-ton chain hoist in the garage, turned out very easy to get the beast all assembled, and later on set on the mobile base. A real back-saver!










Not sure the access door that I described is very practical either… When the 275lb saw is sitting on the base, the side panel is loaded such that it's pretty hard to open. The concept needs further development!

Cheers, 
Dale


----------

